# [INSTALLATION] Compilation kernel i686 - RESOLU

## brakbabord

Bonjour !

Je viens tout juste de quiter Ubuntu pour me lancer dans Gentoo, et je rencontre un petit soucis à l'installation.

J'ai un laptop avec un processeur Intel pentium-M (donc i686) mais dans les options de compilation du kernel (make menuconfig) j'ai sélectionné une famille de processeur "Pentium-M" et malgré ça, à la fin de la compilation j'ai un kernel i386. 

Comment avoir un i686 ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by brakbabord on Thu Nov 30, 2006 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

Salut brakbadord,

Est-ce que tu as vu que dans « l'aide » de la configuration « Pentium-M » il est indiqué : « Select this for Intel Pentium M, not Pentium-4 M) » ?

----------

## ryo-san

salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

Je crois qu'l y a une méprise: par defaut, le kernel se trouve compilé dans i386 si ton type de processeur est un x86,

La valeur du CHOST, puisqu'il se nomme ainsi ,   est ajusté grace a /etc/make.conf, c'est dans ce fichier que tu peux retrouver la valeur en question qui depend du type de stage que tu as choisi:

- stage3-i586-2006.1-no-nptl.tar.bz2

- stage3-i586-2006.1.tar.bz2 

- stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2 

- stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2   

J'avoue que je ne sais pas du tout comment sont reglés les deux premiers , ni le dernier , mais celui qui t'interesse est le 3e et si c'est celui que tu as , tu compiles en i686 par defaut.

----------

## brakbabord

@tutux: dans l'aide, quelle aide ? Dans menuconfig ? Je me souviens pas avoir vu ça

@ryo-san: En effet ça a tilté dans mon esprit cette nuit également  :Smile: , je me suis dit que j'avais téléchargé mon stage3 en version i686 donc que mon noyau avait du être compilé comme ça.

Merci de vos reponses

----------

## ryo-san

oops ...Last edited by ryo-san on Thu Nov 30, 2006 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

de rien

il est de coutume de mettre ( résolu ) dans les titres lorsque c'est le cas   :Wink: 

Bonne continuation.

----------

## Untux

Bon bin, ma réponse était à coté de la plaque. Comme d'hab quoi. Ceci dit, l'aide en question c'est la description que tu peux consulter en tapant « h » après avoir sélectionné le paramètre qui t'intéresse. Si j'ai pu t'apprendre ça j'aurais pas été tout à fait inutile.

----------

## ryo-san

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Bon bin, ma réponse était à coté de la plaque. Comme d'hab quoi. 

 

@tutux: y'a un dicton qui dit :"l'autoflagelation , moi je dis non"  :Wink: 

Personne n'est parfait , si tu savais le nombre d'aneries que j'ai pu dire sur ce forum   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _droop_

L'important c'est de participer et puis on apprend de ces erreurs   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

Merci pour vos sympathiques encouragements... si jamais j'ai des plaintes je filerai vos noms. C'est chouette d'être couvert par un guru et un l33t ;)

----------

## kopp

Tu devrais savoir que le post count ne reflète rien, à part notre manque de vie sociale  :Wink: 

----------

## brakbabord

Rooo arretons de tapper sur ceux qui voulaient juste aider ^^

Pour info j'ai fini l'install de Gentoo (je boote sans live-cd sur un shell, j'ai bataillé contre grub mais j'ai finalement réussi)

[quote=tutux]

Est-ce que tu as vu que dans « l'aide » de la configuration « Pentium-M » il est indiqué : « Select this for Intel Pentium M, not Pentium-4 M) » ?

[/quote]

Ben j'ai revérifié minutieusement mon kernel... et j'ai mis "Pentium4-M"... mais ça boote bien alors...Last edited by brakbabord on Thu Nov 30, 2006 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu devrais savoir que le post count ne reflète rien, à part notre manque de vie sociale 

 objection,

je dirais que nous avons une vie sociale ...différente   :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut et bienvenue sur le forum,
> 
> Je crois qu'l y a une méprise: par defaut, le kernel se trouve compilé dans i386 si ton type de processeur est un x86,
> 
> La valeur du CHOST, puisqu'il se nomme ainsi ,   est ajusté grace a /etc/make.conf, c'est dans ce fichier que tu peux retrouver la valeur en question qui depend du type de stage que tu as choisi:
> ...

 

Attention, le make.conf n'intervient PAS dans la compilation du noyau. Si tu veux un noyau optimisé, il n'y a que dans la configuration du noyau que tu peux le changer (ou alors si tu veux expérimenter, tu modifies les fichiers du genre Makefile à la main).

Si dans le noyau tu as choisis le bon type de processeur, il sera compilé avec les bonnes options pour ce processeur là. Mais c'est vrai que le noyau compilé se trouvera dans un répertoire nommé "i386".. mais c'est juste un nom de répertoire, il ne veut rien dire. Il devrait d'ailleurs s'appeler x86 (à mon sens). J'ai une petite théorie pour laquelle il conserve ce "vieux nom" : pour la compatibilité des scripts existant.

----------

